# Caravan club sites



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

We are currently very comfortably pitched on the CC site in Bristol, yes I know it's expensive at £17 a night, but good value for the convenience and security of camping in a city center, don't you think.
Curlyboy


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*CC Club sites*

Glad you're enjoying the Baltic Wharf site, Patty & I try to get there whenever we can, it is a good site, yes expensive, as are most CC sites, but still usually top of our list of where to get to from rural Cornwall. Jack & Patty


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would much rather be on a campsite somewhere else - like the south of Spain or Morocco :lol:


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

When I have tried to stay at Baltic Wharf its been fully booked thanks to the ability of members to book with no deposit.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Stayed at Baltic wharf at Christmas enjoyed it very much, booked again for Christmas this year,you have to book well in advance.
Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I booked today for 2 nights next week, seems plenty of space midweek, full up all weekends!

I find that the CC sites are good value at this time of year, but avoid at peak seasons when prices get silly.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

pippin said:


> I would much rather be on a campsite somewhere else - like the south of Spain or Morocco :lol:


Yep, quite agree, but then this is just a warm up lap before our planned six months in France   

Curlyboy


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

its convenient for the city but hardly one of the CC best sites and very over priced.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

bognormike said:


> ..............................
> 
> I find that the CC sites are good value at this time of year, but avoid at peak seasons when prices get silly.


Yes,I agree they are expensive in the summer but good value in the winter considering the facilities.How much would it cost to park a car in Bristol for 24 hours I wonder-and you don't get a hook up and excellent(heated?)shower block.

I find the [email protected] temporary holiday sites are good value in peak season,they are usually in good locations with minimal facilities and cost around £10-£12 p/n.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > ..............................
> ...


or less, Steve!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Guys

When in Bristol you have to try this restaurant, its simply awwwwwwwwsome. We went there for a works Christmas do and I thought it was going to be the same old buffet style thing, how wrong can you be. The food is incredible 

Andy

http://www.zazabazaar.com/


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*city sites*

yep we are members of both clubs mostly for their city sites....and cl,s !!!....(don't tell anyone as it will ruin our street cred )


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We don't visit many CC sites but we do visit one site quite often as we have family living nearby and it is a nice site and obviously very convenient as we can cycle to the house.

On one of our planned visits last year the weather and rain put the trip in doubt on the morning of our planned visit. We have other local family whose house is subject to flooding and it is all Hands to the moving when floods threaten.

So with the clubs rule in mind:

_Late Cancellation Policy

The minimum notice required for any pitch cancellation is 72 hours, this will be calculated from Midday on your arrival date. Members who cancel inside this period or fail to turn up at a booked pitch on three occasions between 1 January and 31 December will be contacted and may have their membership suspended for 14 days and forward bookings cancelled._

I phoned and said I may not arrive on the day as booked so not wanting to get a strike against my name I offered to pay....... I was quite taken aback to be told "sorry you cannot do that...if you don't show you will get a strike against you"

As it happened the predicted rainfall did not happen and river behaved itself and we did eventually get to the site much later on the same day...but the fact that there seemed to be no way to do "the right thing" had me wondering :roll:

Mike


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

We've stayed there too- very convenient for pub on the riverbank and cycle rides. However when we are heading for the south west, we've stayed at a pub just off Junction 17-M5- Cribbs Causeway, where we go to fill up with diesel and shop too- it's called the Plough at Pilning. It's easy to find and free to overnight if you have a meal and a drink. The food is okay pub grub but the real ales are good. The landlord's called Dave and Thursday is open mike night where we had good music by talented musicians- a treat!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

padraigpost said:


> Stayed at Baltic wharf at Christmas enjoyed it very much, booked again for Christmas this year,you have to book well in advance.
> Don


Were there any vacant pitches?
peedee


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

peedee said:


> padraigpost said:
> 
> 
> > Stayed at Baltic wharf at Christmas enjoyed it very much, booked again for Christmas this year,you have to book well in advance.
> ...


There was one vacant pitch, I dont know if it was a no show or not, it was down next to the bottom gate on to the wharf but it was very wet on that pitch and about 1-2 inches of rainwater covering it, after Christmas when the pitch dried a little it was occupied by a vw camper van.
Don


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> Were there any vacant pitches? peedee


Hi Peedee

I would be a little concerned if there were no vacant pitches at all. 8O

As you know, I get as _hissed off_ as anybody by the late cancellers whose self centred and inconsiderate actions prevent many members from booking over a weekend . . .

. . . BUT the wardens need to keep one or two pitches free in case of an emergency which might prevent someone from leaving at the end of their booking. Serious accident, breakdown of van/tow car etc..

We have twice been on a very busy site when someone was taken very ill and had to go to hospital. Fortunately the wardens had kept a couple of pitches empty, so the rest of the family was able to stay on, much to their obvious relief. (We chatted to one family and they lived over 200 miles away, so they were extremely relieved to stay on the site for hospital visiting until the mother was (_fortunately_) discharged after a few days.)

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Dave(Zebedee) You don't know what to believe about wardens keeping pitches back or all pitches not being available for booking. Some say this is not the case. Either way one vacant pitch is neither here or there, 3 or 4, then I think it is cause for concern. The reason I asked was because I was looking for actual evidence of vacancies over the holiday period when many if not all open Club sites were full. 

So far only one site has been reported as having and excess of empty pitches

peedee


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

*vacant pitches*

Peedee- we stayed at the caravan club site Leek over New Year- the top part of the site was closed and there were vacancies. The wardens had had lots of enquiries from people like us who'd been forced to look for somewhere else when the Caravan Club cancelled our booking at York because the site was flooded.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: CC Club sites*



shedbrewer said:


> Glad you're enjoying the Baltic Wharf site, Patty & I try to get there whenever we can, it is a good site, yes expensive, as are most CC sites, but still usually top of our list of where to get to from rural Cornwall. Jack & Patty


You have a PM shedbrewer.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

FoweyBoy said:


> When I have tried to stay at Baltic Wharf its been fully booked thanks to the ability of members to book with no deposit.


Sorry, but it's fully booked because people want to go there, nowt to do with the advance booking deposit or lack of it!

Gary.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

From my point of view, the weekends are usually fully booked and stop members booking a week or more.
If members could get booked for a longer period, then the weekday slots would fill up a little. Maybe they should keep so many places for a 7 day or more camper.
It has certainly stopped us going.


----------



## turls (Mar 18, 2007)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
Hello please can someone comment on which is the better club to join 
camping and caravaning club or the caravaning club ???

mant thanks Nick

:roll: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

turls said:


> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> Hello please can someone comment on which is the better club to join
> camping and caravaning club or the caravaning club ???
> 
> ...


We've not really looked at either as we wild camp, but we had been considering the odd CL to recharge and re fill and empty in areas where it's not so easy, so whichever has the CLs for us CC OR CCC not sure which it is


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

turls said:


> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> Hello please can someone comment on which is the better club to join
> camping and caravaning club or the caravaning club ???
> 
> ...


Nick

have a look at this recent thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-135355-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

C&CC FOR ME 
never had a problem booking and never been dissapointed with facilities.  
Only hiccup was unable to book one night stopover at main sites in the peak time.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

CurlyBoy said:


> We are currently very comfortably pitched on the CC site in Bristol, yes I know it's expensive at £17 a night, but good value for the convenience and security of camping in a city center, don't you think.
> Curlyboy


I find it hard to think how you find it expensive for such a central site.
I am booking the C&CC site at Conkers for the end of the month, I only needed one night but apparently I have to book two minimum, this works out at £17.30 per night with myself and wife even though I am claiming the old gits allowance.
I often see on the forum that people complain that CC is more expensive than the C&CC, am I doing something wrong?

Barry


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

For over 55's the C&CC can work out cheaper because they have the Age Concession price. This can work out at about £3 off the fee. Some sites even have this all year round so on some sites in the low season it can be £11.75 a night for two people on a service pitch, and less than £15.00 in the high.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I am claiming the over 55's allowance but the fact that I have to stay a minimum of 2 nights really pushes the price up, I often only book 1 night with the CC when touring.
I tend to book sites on where "I" want to go and not necessarily where the cheapest are.

Barry


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't think you need to book for two nights on C&CC sites unless its the high season. C&CC sites tend to be more welcoming to people just arriving without prebooking than CC sites. Depending on what time of the night you turn up of course! Plus when the grass only pitches have dried out you don't have to pay for the EHU, so that's cheaper again!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't consider January High season, tried to book Conkers for Sat the 26th leaving on the 27th, only needed one night but the site would not let me so have to book for 2 nights!

Barry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the CCC 2 night rule is only for weekend bookings on services pitches. You can book single nights for standard pitches (I know, not much use this time of year!). And I've always found the site teams amenable to turning up for one night at weekends, I go to the Oxford site sometimes for football, and can call & check that they have space - not had a problem getting a pitch.


----------

